# Screen Rotation on CM7...



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am curious if anyone knows if there is a fix for this or not. When I was on Liberty GB the screen had the more fluid movement when rotating. Now on CM7, that is gone. I know CM7 is based off a Froyo kernal, but it is still Gingerbread, right? Is there a way to flash something to make the screen have that fluid rotation? I ask because they were able to find a way to add the CRT off function. Does anyone know if this is possible?

Thank you.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

+1 to finding this out


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

there is no screen rotation animation in cm7, that i'm aware of. maybe you can look around and find a mod for it.

Also, the droid x developers subforum is just for devs to release roms and mods. Please use the droid x sub-forum for general questions. thanks :androidwink:

Thread moved.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

also its been tried...and as long as it was tried for. no one was able to get it to work.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's 100% possible. It's just very difficult. From what the dev said that had looked into porting the animations over to cm4dx, he claimed it relied too much on blur for him to be able to accomplish the task in a reasonable amount of time.
This being said, if any one is interested and a foreveralone X fanboi/dev(any combo will work) PLEASE take the time to do this.


----------

